# Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Azarosa Cigar Review - Packs a punch



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar reminded me a lot of the regular antano line, which I really enjoy. It did have a little sweeter taste with some coco hints. Unlike th...

Read the full review here: Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Azarosa Cigar Review - Packs a punch


----------

